# Barking on leash at other dogs



## Fisherman (Sep 3, 2010)

Our almost 5 month old pup has started an annoying habit of barking at other dogs while on leash. It seems to be coinciding with a bad teething period/phase, but is really annoying. She plays great at the beach, and at doggy day care off leash, but has just started to bark aggressively at other dogs when leashed. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Fisherman said:


> Our almost 5 month old pup has started an annoying habit of barking at other dogs while on leash. It seems to be coinciding with a bad teething period/phase, but is really annoying. She plays great at the beach, and at doggy day care off leash, but has just started to bark aggressively at other dogs when leashed. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


DOG CLASSES! This is the age we all sign up cause this is when the new 'issues' start up!

You have to catch the 1st bark (when you are further away) I'd then go 'uh oh' and TURN TO WALK THE OTHER DIRECTION. Don't just stand there. Don't continue to let your pup bark. MOVE, but in the opposite direction.

Praise when they are quiet. I always act happy with the 'happy voice' when I see other people dogs, but not if it makes my dog get over excited. And if I don't like my dogs behavior I just say 'oops' and we turn around and go the other direction. 

The earlier I give my 'oops/uh uh' command and turn, the faster my pup gets what's going on and what I expect.

DOG CLASSES!


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

Great question. Timber will meet and greet other dogs. But then as they or we turn around to leave he starts that annoying "Yap, yap, yap, yap". Im not sure what it means. Maybe like "come back, I wanna play". I dont know. But a lot of other dogs find it irritating too.
I took Timber by the vet today to check his weight. (he gained ten pounds in 3 weeks!!!!) and there was a female GSD there. I talked to the owner outside my SUV but then opend the back so that she could meet Timber. Timber was in his crate. She jumped up to say hi and body language was friendly. But as soon as Timber started that yapping, she started getting nippie and growly. I did tell Timber Hush and No bark. But he wasnt listening.
This yapping is also something Timber does at puppy class. He couldnt stand it when the other people were taking their dogs through the tunnel. Yap, yap, yap was all anyone heard. Thank God we all like dogs. 
My trainer told me that to teach the dog "no bark".....as soon as they start barking spray Binaca mouth spray in their mouth. She said NOT as a punishment but as a result of his barking. She was like "okay you barked, I guess you want some mouth spray". It seemed to work at class but I havent bought any for at home.
Good luck...cant wait to hear other replies.


----------

